# IBS-D and weight loss



## angrygravel (Feb 1, 2009)

I am feeling very down tonight about my constant diarrhea. I am trying to maintain a positive attitude, but I am also afraid. I dont understand how those of us with constant diarrhea aren't total skeletons! I have developed such bad anxiety about not being able to get enough calories everyday. I am 5'6" and 115, have lost 10 pounds so far and am afraid of losing more weight. I work in a fast paced job as a waitress where we dont get breaks, and I have been covering my shifts at least twice a week lately because I have diarrhea, or because I want to stay home and try to eat as much as I can and not be at work where there isn't much chance to eat during a shift. A month ago I was in the hospital because I almost fainted due to dehydration, and now every time I have diarrhea or just feel a little off digestive wise, I get so anxious that I am going to end up in the hospital again. I feel like this fear of getting ill is taking over my life. It is so hard for me to separate my irrational fears of what's happening in my body (e.g, I'm gonna die from this thing), from what is actually going on. How do you guys keep up your weight? I do not know how I can maintain my weight long term, much less gain weight, when my diet is so limited. I feel like I am going to turn into a giant kernel of rice one day with all the rice and rice products I eat! I know it is important to take this one day at a time, but my anxiety over this has gotten the best of me recently.Thanks for listening.Juliana


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Since I was going to have diarrhea no matter what I did, I ate as normally as often as I could. As I spent numbers of years in and out of the cooking trade, well you will know this as a waitress, there is always something fairly fatty around (I know, I know) so I would nibble throughout the day. Consequently, during the years when I would be dogless, I would usually gain 5 pounds, in spite of the D. Walking the dog when one was around would generally allow me to hold the weight.Eventually my D and fatigue became so great that I could only work from home, so the period above lasted for about the first 8 years as things gradually worsened. Stopping the D is job 1. In the end, I finally found a supplement that stopped it for me and my life has been quite fine since then. What kind of preventative are you using? What have you tried? Mark


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have been having trouble gaining weight and have to avoid corn based sweetmers/ fructose etc so I can't take the weight gain drink; maybe you can try those.They say weight loss is not a symptom of IBS so just make sure you don't have IBD...I do believe however that if you have constant D or even formed BMs but large ones (amount) then weight loss is possible with IBS.


----------



## angrygravel (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Mark,Thanks for your reply. I have actually been meaning to get in touch with you because I believe you were the one who has mentioned that taking the flavanoid supplements cured your D. I am still new to the forum so not sure how to find specific members to contact them.Anyhow, in terms of preventative measures -- I have eliminated gluten and dairy exept for yogurt from my diet which seems to be quite standard for most IBSers. I also do not consume caffeine at all and my sugar intake is almost none. I eat only lean meats, no fried foods, or any junk of that sort. I take a probiotic every morning on an empty stomach, as well as an omega 3-6-9. I started taking B Complex, but I think they were too strong because I felt incredibly sick and anxious when I would take them, so I stopped. My aunt said the same thing happened to her, so perhaps it is something family related. Fortunately, my weight loss has not been rapid, it has been ten pounds in about 9 months, and I feel I could have prevented it sooner had I realized what was happening (I wasnt eating enough!) Doc wants me to have a colonoscopy but I feel that I will go through the awful prep only to be told I have IBS which I already know! My blood tests/stool stamples all came back normal. Anyway, thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Angry, I am currently bogged down in a paper I am writing on Medieval monasteries, which is likely to last the weekend. I will get in touch with you once I emerge from the 13th Century.Mark


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I understand you. I lost a lot of weight through the years with the diarrhea everyday. I'm not normally a skinny person but over the years I did get the smallest I have ever been. It was really hard because I was going through it everyday and I was still eating food. It's just everything that I ate came back out the following day and I couldn't really keep any goodness in. It was really hard because people also started talking and imagining that I had an eating disorder which really didn't help either. I can't really help you because I couldn't really eat anything without it causing problems. It all seemed to. I did find immodiums helped stop the diarrhea so that I could get through work a bit easier and eat a bit more. I wouldn't have managed without them.


----------



## Pop's (Jul 30, 2011)

I am new hear. The IBS is getting to me. I have had it for years, I have lost about 20lbs over the last 3-4 years. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Pop's (Jul 30, 2011)

I took 2 immoduom this morning and now i just took another, everyone is say'n i'm to skinny


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Pop'sIBS D doesn't cause weightloss... _unless_.... you are undereating.If you are skipping meals that will make the Diarrhea worse _and_ cause you to lose weight. I take the imodium WITH the meals to prevent Diarrhea.Go to the Diarrhea forum (Use the site navigator down at the bottom right of every page) for help with managing it. Also, Many folks find Calcium Carbonate supplements can also help with D.See "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of that forum.


----------

